# Truro



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm spending the week after next in Truro, doing some work in the Royal Institution, possibly with a day trip or two out to Falmouth and/or Bodmin.

I've never been to Truro before, and in fact I don't think I've been to Cornwall since I was a kid.  I'm rather looking forward to it.  It's a work trip, but it should be nice and relaxed, it gets me out of London for a bit and it's a chance to explore a part of the country I don't know.  

So, what's Truro like?  Anyone got any recommendations for things to do and see, good pubs, places to eat and so on?  If anyone's in the area, fancy a pint one evening?!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm trying to think of something good to say about the place


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> I'm trying to think of something good to say about the place


I don't live there.


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I'm spending the week after next in Truro, doing some work in the Royal Institution, possibly with a day trip or two out to Falmouth and/or Bodmin.
> 
> I've never been to Truro before, and in fact I don't think I've been to Cornwall since I was a kid. I'm rather looking forward to it. It's a work trip, but it should be nice and relaxed, it gets me out of London for a bit and it's a chance to explore a part of the country I don't know.
> 
> So, what's Truro like? Anyone got any recommendations for things to do and see, good pubs, places to eat and so on? If anyone's in the area, fancy a pint one evening?!


 
What day do you think you might be in falmouth?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

Madzone's back


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> Madzone's back


No, I'm not.

Stop jumping to conclusions


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

> No, I'm not


Thank




fuck 





for 




that


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> What day do you think you might be in falmouth?



Thursday, probably.

Nice to see you posting again btw, madz.


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Thursday, probably.


 
Bugger - I'm working there on Friday  
Oh. Actually. No I'm not  Week after next? I'm not there at all. What a twat 

I'm there on 31st and 8th.


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Listen, where else would you find out what's going on in my life? I certainly don't tell you face to face


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

madzone said:


> Bugger - I'm working there on Friday
> Oh. Actually. No I'm not  Week after next? I'm not there at all. What a twat
> 
> I'm there on 31st and 8th.



Oh that's a shame.  I'd have got you a pint or two, were we about at the same time...


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 28, 2008)

It's about three years since I was last there. "Quintessential" in Kenwyn St. is a great shop tho.

Pubs? There used to be one next to the cathedral which sold crab cakes and chips for pub lunch (was it called the crab and ale house?) as well as beer. There's a veggie restaurant, again in Kenwyn St., but I think it's a bit pricey.

There's a good independent record shop in one of the alleyways off Pydar St. not far from the cathedral, I can't think of the name.

Carleys is a good wholefood / organic shop on St Austell Rd that does some of the best veggie seed baps I've seen anywhere.

Er, that's it really. It's gone very trendy and up market now.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

Carleys has closed.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh bummer. Closed, not just moved?


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

There used to be a lovely pub on the road up to the station - the Admiral Boscawan, really small place with Jenga and other games to play. I think it's called Richmonds bar or something now. There isn't really much in Truro at all, but it's handy for getting to other places.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2008)

10 miles from the seaside 

Cornwall's handy for that.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

The shop's closed so they can concentrate on making peanut butter for the masses.

The veggie restaurant used to be called Feast but is now  Lettuce and Lovage. 

The one thing I do really like about Truro is the museum. What are you doing there?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> The one thing I do really like about Truro is the museum. What are you doing there?



There's a collection of papers in the archive I need to look at.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> There's a collection of papers in the archive I need to look at.



Yep museum's good. I went to look at the Jenkins mining map collection there but I didn't get there till 1.15 and it's closed at 1 on a saturday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 28, 2008)

Pasties 

Cathedral is prolly worth a look round if you fancy a bit of sight seeing, relatively recent addition to the place. Cinema is pretty good. Pubs, not so sure i must admit. The trains are ok from there so you could go up to penzance or even St Ives if you want.

If you can get there, Trebah Gardens would be a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. It's not that far but i don't know about local travel. Have fun


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> go *up *to penzance


Which way does the water go down the plughole in Cornwall ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 28, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Which way does the water go down the plughole in Cornwall ?


i'm from helston tho


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Pasties
> 
> Cathedral is prolly worth a look round if you fancy a bit of sight seeing, relatively recent addition to the place.



Yep, the cathedral is good.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> If you can get there, Trebah Gardens would be a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. It's not that far but i don't know about local travel. Have fun



Yes it is, and I love the beach at the bottom of there (Polgwidden Cove). It's not very big but really secluded.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 29, 2008)

madzone said:


> No, I'm not.



Oh yes you are!  

Place has not been the same without you.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> If you can get there, Trebah Gardens would be a wonderful way to spend an afternoon. It's not that far but i don't know about local travel. Have fun



Another vote for Trebah - fab place 

Do you have access to a car? If so, please pay a visit to my favourite pub in the world - The Pandora Inn - it's not that far from Falmouth and should also appeal to the historian in you as well as being the best spot in Cornwall to go crabbing


----------



## Kanda (Jul 29, 2008)

Truro is shit, go to Falmouth. Go shopping in Trago's 

Go for beers with Madz!


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Do you have access to a car? If so, please pay a visit to my favourite pub in the world - The Pandora Inn - it's not that far from Falmouth and should also appeal to the historian in you as well as being the best spot in Cornwall to go crabbing



Looks like it would be fairly easy to get to by public transport - bus from Truro (87 or 88 I think it is) then get a boat from the pier.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Do you have access to a car? If so, please pay a visit to my favourite pub in the world - The Pandora Inn - it's not that far from Falmouth and should also appeal to the historian in you as well as being the best spot in Cornwall to go crabbing



No car I'm afraid, and anyway, I do have to get some work done at some point during the week!  

It'd be nice to see you and fuct for a pint in Exeter next weekend, though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2008)

I rather like Truro so far.    It's small, but it's really pretty, welcoming and generally pleasant.  Not having been to Cornwall the best part of twenty years I was well impressed with the scenery on the way down here too.  Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 12, 2008)

Just noticed your tagline. I'm not sure you have the ... er ... _equipment_ to have your pastie smashed young man!  

 x


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 12, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I was well impressed with the scenery on the way down here too.  Beautiful part of the world.



Thats called Devon


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Just noticed your tagline. I'm not sure you have the ... er ... _equipment_ to have your pastie smashed young man!



I know, but 'sausage roll' doesn't fit.     x

<e2a>  It took me until yesterday afternoon to recover from Saturday night, btw!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Thats called Devon



They're both lovely, but I was really taken with the scenery once the train got into Cornwall - the hills, the woodland, the old mine workings and engine houses standing out from the landscape.  It's beautiful.    Mind you, maybe I just had more time to notice it since I've not seen it in years, the train slows down to about 60mph max as soon as it gets west of the Tamar, and perhaps my hangover was clearing up by then.  

Second impressions of Truro aren't quite so favourable.  It's nice, but it's a bit of a clone town and it's surprisingly short of places to sit and have a coffee, read and watch the world go by that aren't Costa or Cafe Nero.  I've not tried the pubs yet, but a couple of them do look excellent...

<e2a>  Lemon Quay is rather uninspiring, isn't it?  It's a shame some car-obsessed town planner filled in the old dock to build a car park - or a 'piazza,' as it now is - because were it still there it could be made to look really good.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Second impressions of Truro aren't quite so favourable.  It's nice, but it's a bit of a clone town and it's surprisingly short of places to sit and have a coffee, read and watch the world go by that aren't Costa or Cafe Nero.



Yep, I noticed that. There's a good sandwich bar opposite the museum where you can sit upstairs or outside but that's all i can think of. Falmouth's lovely place to walk round if you can get down there.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2008)

two sheds said:


> Yep, I noticed that. There's a good sandwich bar opposite the museum where you can sit upstairs or outside but that's all i can think of. Falmouth's lovely place to walk round if you can get down there.



What, La Rocca?  That's where I've been having lunch since it's got free wi-fi, and yes it is rather good.   

Oh, hang on ... you're thinking of the one a few doors down the street, aren't you?  Not tried that one yet, but I might tomorrow.  It does look nice.

Tbh, the time I notice the lack of places is in the evening, when if I want coffee and wi-fi it's either Wetherspoons (which I don't like much, even if I could get my computer to talk to its wifi system!) or the none-too-exciting cafe bar I'm sitting in now.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> What, La Rocca?  That's where I've been having lunch since it's got free wi-fi, and yes it is rather good.
> 
> Oh, hang on ... you're thinking of the one a few doors down the street, aren't you?  Not tried that one yet, but I might tomorrow.  It does look nice.
> 
> Tbh, the time I notice the lack of places is in the evening, when if I want coffee and wi-fi it's either Wetherspoons (which I don't like much, even if I could get my computer to talk to its wifi system!) or the none-too-exciting cafe bar I'm sitting in now.



Ah the one next to the museum yep i do forget that one - that'd be your best for people watching. The one i'm thinking of has small windows which restricts your looking outside possibilities (good view of the telephone sales company offices opposite though). Nice secluded back garden for reading in. 

I've never tried Truro of an evening unless there's music on somewhere - i normally scurry back on the last bus.


----------



## Epico (Aug 12, 2008)

two sheds said:


> I've never tried Truro of an evening unless there's music on somewhere - i normally scurry back on the last bus.



That would be around 2.30pm then


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2008)

Epico said:


> That would be around 2.30pm then





When I moved here there were two buses an hour truro/camborne and the last one was 11.30 which just brought you nicely back from the pub. A couple of years afterwards FirstGroup 'improved the bus services' so that now there's one an hour and they stop at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2008)

Bus services by First in Cornwall are appalling. They don't even run a bus from Truro to Newquay on a Sunday, you have to get a Western Greyhound which takes about an hour and a half! Evening services are practically non existent.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 13, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> <e2a>  It took me until yesterday afternoon to recover from Saturday night, btw!



Oh dear! Yeah, I was *rubbish* all day Monday. Fortunately, a great night's sleep sorted me right out for Tuesday 

Btw - do try and get to Falmouth - the maritime museum's great if the weather shite (entirely possible!) and there's some great cafe's where you can just sit and look out over the harbour if it's not


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Btw - do try and get to Falmouth - the maritime museum's great if the weather shite (entirely possible!) and there's some great cafe's where you can just sit and look out over the harbour if it's not



Yep, the pubs where you can, too. Not been to the maritime museum, will add it to the list. Falmouth's got an altogether different feel than Truro and if the buses went from here to there it would be my local town of choice.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2008)

There used to be a decent radical bookshop in Falmouth. Now sadly gone. Trago Mills just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 13, 2008)

Beerwolf Books have a stall in Falmouth Thursday and Saturday with a reasonable 2nd hand politics section.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Btw - do try and get to Falmouth - the maritime museum's great if the weather shite (entirely possible!) and there's some great cafe's where you can just sit and look out over the harbour if it's not



I'm going to go tomorrow, since I've got the day off.  I was going to goi and do some work somewhere else, but on second thoughts there doesn't seem to be much there, and I don't feel all that conscientious anyway!  

<e2a>  No I'm not.  I'd misunderstood: I can go back and use the library again tomorrow, and since I struck gold this afternoon I'd best do that.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> Beerwolf Books have a stall in Falmouth Thursday and Saturday with a reasonable 2nd hand politics section.



Ta, thursday or a saturday jaunt called for then - and i still got to decide on the scythe i will get to it i will


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2008)

the ale house just behind hte bus stop is a fairlly decent boozer. similary go and have a look at the skinners brewery which is just opposite tescos. i worked in truro for 18 months and i cant think of many places to go and see other than those two. its not much cop. pop out to perranporth on your way home and have a walk a long the 3 mile beach if the suns out.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> the ale house just behind hte bus stop is a fairlly decent boozer.



Had a pint in there last night, and yes, it is a good pub.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 14, 2008)

When in Falmouth, if the weather's half decent take one of the little ferry boats across the harbour to St Mawes. If you're lucky, it'll be one of the boats that go round Black Rock and you can seal spot.

When you arrive at St Mawes, go to the Rising Sun for a pint and some lunch (my 2nd favourite pub after Pandora's Inn - and coincidentally owned by the same family I believe!) then just put your feet up and watch the world go by  Or, if you're feeling energetic (well, when I say energetic if you can be bothered to walk 3/4 of a mile or so!) head to St Mawes Castle, sister to Pendennis and built to guard the other side of the harbour. Smaller than Pendennis, but still really interesting to poke around and has lovely views across the harbour and back to Falmouth

End the day back at Falmouth with fish n'chips - the best chippy is by the rugby ground but would probably be a bit of an arse to get to if you don't know the way


----------



## madzone (Sep 10, 2008)

two sheds said:


> Ta, thursday or a saturday jaunt called for then - and i still got to decide on the scythe i will get to it i will


Dunno no-one who in't got a billhook for sale or no do ee?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2008)

madzone said:


> Dunno no-one who in't got a billhook for sale or no do ee?


so, wos on then mads? been thinking we might have seen you down long dreccly. right on are ee?


----------



## madzone (Sep 10, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so, wos on then mads? been thinking we might have seen you down long dreccly. right on are ee?


Proper fitty my ansome


----------

